
Theory and Practice of making games - I used to write this - EGreg
http://www.flipcode.com/archives/Theory_Practice-Issue_00_Introduction.shtml
======
spiralganglion
Have any communities taken up the charge since Flipcode died? It was an
amazing resource of great value. I haven't seen anything else quite like it.

There is Gamasutra. But I find it too heavily focussed on the industry and not
enough on the practice. They don't offer enough technical, practical, working
material. It's primarily a discussion of ideas and theories.

I'd love to see something like Flipcode alive on the web today, in this
climate of do-it-yourself games as apps. The market is open like never before
to the insurgent developer, no longer in the exclusive purview of mega-
companies.

~~~
jowiar
A friend of mine writes <http://www.hobbygamedev.com> \- Interesting articles
about game development - some on a technical "this code accomplishes this
task" level, and some on a more theoretical "what is a game" level

------
teamonkey
Nice work! Flipcode was a regular reference of mine back in the day, it's a
shame it died out.

------
EGreg
Hehe, thanks guys. I must admit I'm kind of liking my irreverent style of
writing back in those days. I think I should bring it back.

By the way, I never actually tackled girls on steroids:
[http://www.flipcode.com/archives/Theory_Practice-
Issue_06_Ev...](http://www.flipcode.com/archives/Theory_Practice-
Issue_06_Event_Handling_Model.shtml)

------
pnathan
flipcode was the first site I ran into that really had good programming
information. For some reason, undoubtably silly, I never 100% grooved with
gamedev/gamasutra.

Ah well. The wheel turns.

------
orls
Great resources, I remember Flipcode fondly (if fuzzily) from 3D game engine
dabbling in the past.

I think it would be really interesting to see a reappraisal of these articles
from a '10 years later' perspective, to see how the state of the art has (or
hasn't) progressed.

------
Scramblejams
Augh! Nice work EGreg, I hadn't run across this before. I'm reading them and
I'm so sad there aren't more. Just finished Landscape I and I've been left
wanting more.

So... Pretty please? :-)

~~~
EGreg
Thanks man. These days I am working more on <http://myownstream.com/>

~~~
Davertron
Have you checked out <http://thinkupapp.com/>

~~~
EGreg
heh, now I have. I am building something a little more ... extensive :)

------
shareme
Nice to see you HN Greg..what game platforms are you programming for now?

I am getting into 2d/3d games on the android platform and at some point maybe
iphone

~~~
EGreg
Well, right now I'm working hard on a social network that I hope will change
the world. It's a distributed social network with total control over your data
and privacy. And it also helps you make plans for dinner :)

~~~
dhimes
_It's a distributed social network with total control over your data and
privacy_

Typo or joke?

